# Backup Programm für S7 gesucht, Netzwerkfähig!



## Igel (6 September 2005)

Hallo!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Habe ca. 80 SPS Programme auf dem Server liegen, und würde gern in bestimmten Abständen die am Netz hängenden Laptops aktualisieren.


Weiß jemand ob´s so ne Software gibt? 

Andere Möglichkeiten?

gruß, und danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich Sie richtig verstanden habe, reichen Ihnen 
normale Dateioperationen, die Sie epr Windows-Taskmanager
erledigen können. Oder ist da etwas SPS-
spezifisches dabei, was ich übersehen habe?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## kpeter (9 September 2005)

Hallöchen

Die frage ist nur alle Laptops aktualiesieren.

Oder auch Projekt entnehmen Projekt am Server sperren da ab diesen zeitpunkt eigentlich kein anderer mehr was ändern darf

Nach der Arbeit zurück am Server Projekt freigeben alle Laptops wieder aktuell setzen

----------------------------------

Oder nur alle Laptops allek x tage einmal mit Server stand überschreiben 

-------

wir machen es so das wirk unseren Projektordner offline verfügbar machen damit wird beim niederfahren kder Laptops alles auf die lokale platte gesichert und beim neustarten alle geändereten werkde wieder auf denn Server übertragen


---


----------



## Igel (9 September 2005)

@Deltalogic:

Ja habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber das problem ist dann das ich jedes mal das Projekt nochmals extra in Simatic dearchivieren muss..praktisch wäre natürlich ein Tool das erkennt welche Programme momentan in S7Proj vorhanden sind, anschließend alle updated, und dann wieder die vorhanden gewesenen wieder dearchiviert.

@kpeter:

Nein, das die Projekte für den Zeitraum gesperrt werden wäre zwar auch praktisch, aber denke ich nicht nötig, da ich diese Update Operation einfach Nachts laufen lassen würde, wo "meistens" eh nicht darauf zugegriffen wird!

Das mit dem Offline verfügbar klingt gut, ist das denn safe?
und nach dem hochfahren aktualisiert er wieder alle Programme?
Die Daten auf dem Server haben dann im Vergleich zu den Daten auf dem Laptop Vorrang bzw. Master funktion?
d.h. z.b. wenn sich neuere Daten auf dem Laptop als auf dem Server befinden, überträgt er diese dann zum Server?

Danke übrigens!


----------



## kpeter (9 September 2005)

Es geht nach denn änderungsdatum vor und fragt dann nach welche er ändern soll

nur das problem ist wenn zwei das selbe programm haben dann wirts schwierig

----

im win200 einfach auf denn ordner denn du offline haben willst dann rechte maustaste und offline verfügbar machen

-----

ich hatte mit dieser funktion bis jetzt nie probleme außer es handelt sich um datenbanken dann gehts leider nicht

ich muss aber auch ehrlich gestehen bei s7 projekten hab ich es noch nie probiert


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 September 2005)

Um die Softwarestände auf den Laptops auf Stand zu halten würde ich mir ein Batch schreiben in dem du alle Laufwerke auf den Laptops mit Netuse mit einbindest und dann die files kopierst. Und dieses Batch dann halt öfters starten.


----------



## 0815prog (9 September 2005)

@kpeter: bei S7-Projekten geht das leider nicht, da hier Datenbankelemente enthalten sind.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Igel (11 September 2005)

danke, werde mich wohl für das batch entscheiden!

scheint das einfachste, und sicherste zu sein!


danke!


----------



## kpeter (12 September 2005)

0815prog schrieb:
			
		

> @kpeter: bei S7-Projekten geht das leider nicht, da hier Datenbankelemente enthalten sind.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________



wenn er die zip dateien verwendet müsste es wieder gehen


----------

